# Sick Red platy



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok my red platy has had fungus on it's mouth for two months. I've been treating it, though only half of the fungus has gone. The platy is hiding alot in my alligator head, barely eats if at all. I don't know what else to do about the fish, it's one of three that made it through the past 3 or 4 months, where i've lost others before that. I want to figure out if there is a way to make it better then what I have been told to use, which is salt.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Salt is usually good for livebearers. But I think its time to bring out the chemistry. Use the disease sites to find an appropriate med, change a lot of water and then treat as directed.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*Ok*

Thanks for the advise i'll look into it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

API has a fungus-cure product, but I haven't tried it.


----------

